# RMX:TSX



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Does anyone have insight regarding Rubicon Minerals Corp? Seems like their share price was rising with the price of gold then fell off again. Don`t own any shares.....just listened to someone boast that it was a good time to buy. My research would show the opposite......am I missing something? Cheers


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Rubicon Minerals : RMX*

I wouldn't touch this company; but that's just me.

For someone who has a 5-year time frame, Rick Rule has a few high risk candidates here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKxTZgWGuHY


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the input zylon


----------

